# Swedish hooks



## Fixin' to Fish (Nov 13, 2006)

First, the prologue to my main question:

I have been really frustrated with my quick-strike rigs this year so I went out and purchased some size 4 "swedish or 'pike' hooks" if you will. I have read good things about them with the exception of the "speculated" higher mortality rate. Since the majority of my ice fishing time is spent in the darkhouse spearing pike, (_which would be more accurately described attempting to spear that one monster pike that may or may not come through the hole this season_), I check tip-ups through the window about every 5-10 minutes. This leads me to possibly leave flags unattended for upwards of 5-10 minutes if I don't hear them go off. Thus, the final location of the hook in the fish is unfortunately out of my control. Even with the quick-strike rigs a few of the fish are usually hooked very deep in the mouth if not in the gut. So I am led to believe that the use of either hook will not affect my inflicted mortality rate on the fish, because that will still remain the same in my case.


Second, Now back to the main question:

I have been researching online(through this site & other sites) and have been unable to produce a description, or graphic of how to properly attach a dead fish to this hook. I understand that the purpose of the hook is to hold a bait in a horizontal position, but that is about all I have concluded. So if someone could give me a quick walk-through, it would me much appreciated.

Also,

I find this hook shape quite interesting. I see that Mustad also makes a size 10 and used to make a size 12. I am curious as to how much larger the size 10 is, compared to the size 4. I would imagine it would be close to the size of about half of a coat hanger.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

I use the larger hooks most often , 5 to 6 inches long. But I usually use big bait, smelt and alwives up to 10". Hold the hook against the bait to determine where to enter the hook. Run the hook point in the back of the bait, towards the tail. Run it in then push the whole thing towards the head, running the hook through the rib cavity of the bait. Run the hook out of the bait just behind the head. The bait should hang rather level with the hook point coming out towards the head. Set it in the water, if it rides head up, put a nail in it's mouth to weigh it down. You don't want the bait to be pointing up, you want it to ride level. My only concern is if you are leaving your tip-ups unattended, swedish hooks are not for you. If you get a flag and don't get to it for 5-10 minutes, the fish will spit it out. You need to be quick getting to the bait and hit them immediately. Once the pike gets it in its mouth and can't get the bait down past the curve in the hook they will drop it. You may want to stick with quick strikes.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

smaller bait and a slammer or similiar rig......it sets the hook for you ....some set on the strike some have the ability to let the fish run a few feet before setting the hook......just something to look into.....


----------

